# How to superfat at trace?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I want to try this but how do I do it on a soap calculator? Do I just set superfat to 0 then figure out what 5% of the oil I want to add would be? 
Cara


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I've never bothered with this because at trace your lye and oils aren't soap yet and the lye doesn't care if it is turning your 'super fat at trace' oil or the oils you already have in your pot into soap. In other words, it hasn't done it's "thing - chemical reaction" yet and can't distinguish between oils.

Now if you want to try hp and superfat after the cook before you pour your soap that is another matter because the lye is all used up to make soap and won't be available to turn your 'superfat oil' into soap. With this process you can do as you described above, just not at trace.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I have found that most online soap calculators have already figured it all out http://www.the-sage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php I use this site for Super fatting


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Gotcha, I must have been reading about HP and gotten it mixed up. Appreciate the info.
Cara


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Some oils/butters do saponify faster than other oils. The only way to be completely sure which oil is THE superfatted one in your soap, you have to do HP and add after the cook, or CP at 0% SF, then rebatch with extra oil/butter


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

The calculator at The Sage is a great calculator - I do CP soap ...sometimes if I want to isolate an oil/butter of choice for supperfatting, I simply hold back a portion of that ingredient & add it in at trace ...example - if in my formula, I'm using 10% shea butter and I'm supperfatting at 8%, I may hold half of my shea butter to add at trace ( which is about 5% of my total oil) - that way I get a greater amount of my supperfat from the shea; even though the whole batch is still undergoing saponification yet, the shea will be allowed to contribute a bit more with this technique. Just another option ...otherwise you get a larger portion of _all_ your oils contributing to the supperfat - which is fine too!
:stirpot:


----------

